# Lake Tahoe



## riverdees05 (Aug 9, 2021)

Any updates on the smoke and weather conditions at Lake Tahoe?

Been checking  https://www2.purpleair.com/   and  https://ucanr.edu/sites/fire/Safety/Current/  plus looking at  https://www.gotahoenorth.com/webcams/   None of it looks good, but would like some in put from someone that has been there.   We have a trip from Tennessee to North Lake Tahoe in a couple weeks and trying to decide what to do because of the wild fires, COVID, jet fuel shortage, etc.   Crazy times.


----------



## klpca (Aug 9, 2021)

My daughter lives in Truckee and the smoke is pretty bad, although she said that it was better yesterday. It depends on the winds and in which direction they are moving plus the size of the fire.

For reference, we were in South Lake Tahoe for a week last September. We had good days where it was clear enough to hike, and we had days where you really couldn't see the lake. We contemplated driving somewhere, anywhere without smoke and our best option at the time (Lassen National Park) was a three hour drive. The next day we woke up to clear skies, so you just can't predict the smoke. One other data point, like you I was watching the weather (we were driving) and a few days before our week started the fire that had been raging had gotten under control, smoke was clearing, and so we left for our 10 hour drive early in the morning, a Sunday I think. By the time we got to the Topaz Lake area we could see smoke. It turned out that lightning had started a fire the night before and that was the fire/smoke that we had to contend with all week. There is simply no way of predicting the fire behavior. I think that for decision making, the only thing that you can consider is *your* response - will it ruin your trip or will you have a good time no matter what? Is this a trip where you want to be outside for the whole trip or will you happily spend some time inside? Does anyone in your group have respiratory issues? 

That said we still had a good time, but not as good as it would have been without the smoke but we were really there to spend time with our kids. My husband rolls with the punches better that I do (because I am all about my photos) and he was bothered a lot less than I was. 

On the road between Sand Harbor & Incline on a Monday (2020 trip)




Sand Harbor on Tuesday, next day (2020 trip)


----------



## Luanne (Aug 9, 2021)

We are getting smoke from the fires in California here in New Mexico, and it's pretty bad.  I can't imagine how much worse it is in California.


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 9, 2021)

Luanne said:


> We are getting smoke from the fires in California here in New Mexico, and it's pretty bad.  I can't imagine how much worse it is in California.



I could have left salmon outside in Vegas to cold smoke it Saturday.


----------



## dayooper (Aug 12, 2021)

Ty1on said:


> I could have left salmon outside in Vegas to cold smoke it Saturday.



We left Vegas Saturday and when we woke up, we could only barely see The Wynn from our room in Elara. It was bad.


----------



## vlapinta (Aug 16, 2021)

Anu updates on air quality in the Tahoe basin?


----------



## bizaro86 (Aug 16, 2021)

Ty1on said:


> I could have left salmon outside in Vegas to cold smoke it Saturday.



Come on now, quit with the ridiculous exagerration.

There is no way conditions in Las Vegas are appropriate to cold smoke a salmon.



You expect us to believe it has been below 90 degrees for an extended period of time in August?!?!


----------



## macmanrider (Aug 17, 2021)

riverdees05 said:


> Any updates on the smoke and weather conditions at Lake Tahoe?
> 
> Been checking  https://www2.purpleair.com/   and  https://ucanr.edu/sites/fire/Safety/Current/  plus looking at  https://www.gotahoenorth.com/webcams/   None of it looks good, but would like some in put from someone that has been there.   We have a trip from Tennessee to North Lake Tahoe in a couple weeks and trying to decide what to do because of the wild fires, COVID, jet fuel shortage, etc.   Crazy times.


We are going to north tahoe in 2 weeks. There is smoke but it should be clearer by then.


----------



## TravelTime (Aug 17, 2021)

We live an hour from Tahoe. The sky is clear today.


----------



## vlapinta (Aug 18, 2021)

macmanrider said:


> We are going to north tahoe in 2 weeks. There is smoke but it should be clearer by then.


Curious why do you think it should be clear by then? It looks like it keeps getting worse. We are supposed to leave for South Lake Tahoe 8/28 and we are thinking of cancelling because of the bad air quality. We just don't know what to do


----------



## tahoe (Aug 21, 2021)

Highway 50 is closed, in case you are travelling from Sacramento:








						Caldor Fire: Highway 50 Closed From Pollock Pines To Meyers
					

A 40-mile stretch of Highway 50 is closed in El Dorado County due to safety concerns with the Caldor Fire.




					sacramento.cbslocal.com


----------



## 10spro (Aug 21, 2021)

I can say from first hand experience last night that the Timber Lodge air filter is not enough to keep 190+ AQI smoke out of the room, and we had our air purifier running all night.


----------



## vlapinta (Aug 21, 2021)

10spro said:


> I can say from first hand experience last night that the Timber Lodge air filter is not enough to keep 190+ AQI smoke out of the room, and we had our air purifier running all night.


How long have you been there for? Are you finding the air quality an issue doing things outdoors?


----------



## 10spro (Aug 21, 2021)

vlapinta said:


> How long have you been there for? Are you finding the air quality an issue doing things outdoors?


We've only been here a couple days. Air quality is really day to day depending on the wind. We sat down yesterday for lunch outdoors, you could barely smell any smoke, by the end of lunch is was nearly unbearable. Went grocery shopping after and I was glad to wear 2 face masks to get from the car into the store. This morning is much better, I guess technically classified as "unhealthy for sensitive groups" but looks to be trending worse. I think that's the pattern in the afternoon. They just closed all the National parks on the west side of the lake because of fire hazard. We're guessing they will probably cancel the outdoor concert that we have tickets for tomorrow night, not only because of air quality, but also because the major highway into town is closed.


----------



## melissy123 (Aug 21, 2021)

Even if it doesn’t look or smell smoky, check to see what the level of PM 2.5 is. That‘s the stuff from wildfires that gets into your lungs.


----------



## jlp879 (Aug 24, 2021)

Lake Tahoe air quality reaches ‘hazardous’ levels from wildfire smoke
					

At least one community on the lake’s western shore reported air quality figures that blew past the index’s usual scale.




					www.mercurynews.com
				




Plus Highway 50 which access South Lake Tahoe area is closed as the Caldor Fire has jumped that highway.


----------



## 10spro (Aug 24, 2021)

We only lasted 3 days. The air purifier we brought with us was not enough to keep up with the intense smoke, so we sat there in our room not wanting to breath in. I'm not particularly sensitive, but the whole time I could feel it in my nasal passages and my throat, and I would get a headache at the same time every day when the smoke got worse. While we were there, the mornings definitely were better air quality, but even at that level it is unhealthy, and then just deteriorated around Noon to hazardous levels for the rest of the day. We never saw the sun those days. I'm hearing that maybe Thursday might be a little better, but then this weekend the wind will shift again, which means probably more active fire weather. It's still going to be day-to-day and any improvement in air quality will probably be only temporary. I don't think things will be back to normal without rain.


----------



## vlapinta (Aug 25, 2021)

Sadly we cancelled our trip again. Last year we postponed because of Covid. This year again because of the fires


----------



## macmanrider (Aug 25, 2021)

We cancelled our trip for next week to much smoke


----------



## 10spro (Aug 30, 2021)

South Lake Tahoe to Stateline now under mandatory evacuation and including west shore up past Meeks Bay. Probably more bad news to come later today with high winds in the forecast.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432390393941790724


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Sep 1, 2021)

Here are two excellent resources with the latest on the fire. Looks like South Lake Tahoe may miss a bullet if they can get through the winds this afternoon.

1 Sept AM Fire UPDATE Caldor/Dixie - YouTube






						The Lookout – Talking Wildfire
					






					www.the-lookout.org
				




Apparently they have been using the snow making equipment at the ski resorts to add humidity and moisture to the ground.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 1, 2021)

National Guard fighting the Caldor Fire:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432131845764747267

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430021359015399424


----------



## klpca (Sep 1, 2021)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Here are two excellent resources with the latest on the fire. Looks like South Lake Tahoe may miss a bullet if they can get through the winds this afternoon.
> 
> 1 Sept AM Fire UPDATE Caldor/Dixie - YouTube
> 
> ...


Thanks for this post. I saw their YouTube video on Twitter the other day but forgot to save it.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 1, 2021)

Interesting article about ski resorts using their snow making machines as giant fire hoses:








						Caldor Fire: Snow-making machines running full tilt in desperate effort to save Tahoe ski resorts
					

Workers are running dozens of machines around the clock, pumping out millions of gallons of water to soak buildings, ski lifts and forests.




					www.timesheraldonline.com


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 1, 2021)

This is smart: The plan is to steer the Caldor fire into the Tamarack burn area, because there is far less fuel available to burn.








						Firefighters may steer the Caldor fire into the Tamarack fire. Here's why
					

Crews battling the massive Caldor fire have used a variety of methods to try to herd...




					www.sfgate.com


----------



## davidvel (Sep 2, 2021)

DeniseM said:


> This is smart: The plan is to steer the Caldor fire into the Tamarack burn area, because there is far less fuel available to burn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully the expected wind shift pushes it that way.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Sep 2, 2021)

I heard that on the northwestern edge of the fire they are trying to push it to a higher elevation above the treeline so it hits granite and snuffs out. Hope this works and doesn't jump the summit into Desolation Wilderness.


----------



## Ty1on (Sep 2, 2021)

CalGalTraveler said:


> I heard that on the northwestern edge of the fire they are trying to push it to a higher elevation so it hits granite and snuffs out. Hope it doesn't jump the summit into Desolation Wilderness.



It looked like it was making a play in the direction of Stateline.  I can see what is probably the granite peak you're talking about on the fire map.  It does look like they've done a good job defending the urban area so far.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 4, 2021)

The Caldor Fire is 43% contained tonight and they are starting to let evacuated home owners back into their homes! 
Thank you for all the positive thoughts and prayers for Lake Tahoe and the Sierras! 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434337248103653378


----------



## tseebach (Sep 5, 2021)

DeniseM said:


> The Caldor Fire is 43% contained tonight and they are starting to let evacuated home owners back into their homes!
> Thank you for all the positive thoughts and prayers for Lake Tahoe and the Sierras!
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434337248103653378


While the amazing results of firefighting efforts Caldor Fire winding down in Tahoe; Officials ask evacuees to be patient | TahoeDailyTribune.com from yesterday include "Just three structures have been damaged in the (Tahoe) basin, two commercial structures were judged to be 1-9% affected while a utility structure about 120-square feet was 10-25% damaged", note that South Lake Tahoe is still under evacuation order and that both highway 50 and 88 remain closed between CA and the Sierra. The evacuees returning to their homes are on the West side of the fire, assuming they are not in Grizzly Flats which mostly burned. Smoke will continue to be unpleasant if not hazardous in South Tahoe for at least a couple of more days and full containment of the Caldor Fire is not expected under Sept. 13. If anyone wants a deep dive on firefighting efforts, look at both Caldor and Dixie fires at The Lookout – Talking Wildfire (the-lookout.org) where 19 minute video Caldor Fire – 9/2/2021 – The Lookout (the-lookout.org) from Sept. 2 is very informative.


----------



## bdurstta (Sep 5, 2021)

Many locals have actually evacuated the Tahoe area and have not been given the word to return yet.  We have 4 cousins who have evacuated.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 5, 2021)

That's correct - it depends on where you live.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 6, 2021)

The Caldor Fire was 44% contained at 7 am this morning, with a noticable reduction in the South Lake Tahoe area.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 6, 2021)

Fire Fighters have been focusing their efforts on protecting the residential areas, but they still have a lot of work to do in the rugged mountain areas, so it's not over yet, but it's looking better:


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 11, 2021)

The Caldor Fire is 60% contained this morning, and it is just about out in the immediate Tahoe area. But south of Lake Tahoe there is still a significant amount of fire, and that's still creating smoke.  They are trying to get Hwy 50 and 88 cleaned up, but even when they do open, I'd expect heavy traffic and delays. I80, through Reno may be the best option for awhile.

Lake Tahoe Destination Updates: https://tahoesouth.com/destination-update/


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 12, 2021)

The Caldor Fire is 65% contained this morning:
Hwy. 88 - still closed
Hwy. 50 - still closed

The fires literally burned over Hwy. 50 and 88, so they are removing dangerous trees along the road, and doing road repairs.

On the map, the last burn zone, _east _of South Lake Tahoe is gone this morning, but there is still a lot to do in rough terrain, south of Tahoe:


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 13, 2021)

Caldor Fire map looking much better today:


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 14, 2021)

Today's Caldor fire map showing  more improvement.
The Caldor Fire is 68% contained this morning.
Hwy. 88 - still closed
Hwy. 50 - still closed


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 16, 2021)

The Caldor fire was 71% contained this morning and the fire map is showing great improvement.
Hwy 50 closed
Hwy 88 open - this is a good, scenic road, but it's a winding 2 lane mountain highway - it is the least developed of the 3 routes.
Hwy 80 through Reno open


----------



## davidvel (Sep 16, 2021)

We're expecting Santa Anas in SoCal next week. Hoping this doesn't reach up there.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Sep 16, 2021)

I saw that the past few nights that the temps dipped to the mid to low 30's.  That has got to help a lot.  Hopefully, they'll make more progress before the dry winds arrive.  But following that, there is a trough of moisture coming in accompanied with possible rain.  (I hope).


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 17, 2021)

The Caldor fire is still at 71% containment this morning - they are still battling fires in the rugged back country south and south west of South Lake Tahoe. The fire map looks worse - not sure what's up with that.

Hwy 50 closed - In addition to road repairs and tree removal, geologists are evaluating the stability of adjacent slops for rock slides, mud slides, etc.
Hwy 88 open
Hwy 80 through Reno open


----------



## Ty1on (Sep 17, 2021)

The fire that just won't go away......


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 18, 2021)

The Caldor Fire is still at 71% containment.  The Fire Map is looking better today, except for an area near Caples Lake and Kirkwood.  This breaks my heart, because the Caples/Kirkwood area is just gorgeous, and it's my favorite part of the drive to Tahoe on 88.  

Today, 50 is closed and 88 is open. They opened 88, and closed 50, to do some more work on 50.


----------



## riverdees05 (Sep 19, 2021)

Wildfire Burns Nearly 70% Of California National Park -  Lassen Volcanic National Park  located in northern California in driving distance of North Lake Tahoe, is one of the most popular in the state, attracting half a million visitors annually. Has been on my bucket list of years!


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 19, 2021)

Fire Map looking great this morning.  Most firefighters have left Tahoe and have been assigned to other fires.





Lake Tahoe residents gave them an emotional send off:


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 19, 2021)

DeniseM said:


> Fire Map looking great this morning.  Most firefighters have left Tahoe and have been assigned to other fires.
> 
> View attachment 40125
> 
> Lake Tahoe residents gave them an emotional send off:



Great news!


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 20, 2021)

Still some fire activity in the area north-west of Kirkwood & Caples Lake.
Hwy 50 closed
Hwy 88 open
Hwy 80 through Reno open


----------



## vikingsholm (Sep 21, 2021)

DeniseM said:


> Still some fire activity in the area north-west of Kirkwood & Caples Lake.
> Hwy 50 closed
> Hwy 88 open
> Hwy 80 through Reno open
> ...


That looks pretty near the upper cross country ski area at Kirkwood, and earlier hot spots looked even closer. One of my favorite x-c ski places in the south tahoe area. Not looking forward to seeing the results of that this coming winter.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 21, 2021)

Today's fire map shows a bigger area of fire activity north west of Kirkwood and Caples Lake - it increased by 400 acres over  night.
50, 80, and 88 are all open today
88 is the closest highway to this area, so it may impact road closures on 88.

Here's an article in today's Tahoe paper about the fire growth area (just take a 1 question survey to read article.)








						Caldor Fire finding areas to continue growing
					

SOUTH LAKE TAHOE, Calif. — The Caldor Fire continues to grow in uncontained areas, especially in the “gator’s mouth.”




					www.tahoedailytribune.com
				



If you are interested in Tahoe news, this newspaper has a free newsletter: https://tahoetribune.secondstreetapp.com/Newsletter-Sign-up-Page/


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 22, 2021)

Fire map not looking good today - the same area north-west of Kirkwood/Caples appears to still be expanding.
50, 80 and 88 open
More Info in the local paper: https://www.tahoedailytribune.com/n...es-charred-landscape-alongside-us-50-gallery/


----------



## melissy123 (Sep 22, 2021)

And that explains why the air quality is above 100 again. Hopefully no more homes are lost


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 23, 2021)

Increased Caldor Fire activity has officials warning communities ‘fight is not over’
					

SOUTH LAKE TAHOE, Calif. — Officials on Wednesday gave a warning to local communities on the eastern edges of the Caldor Fire that it remains a threat.




					www.tahoedailytribune.com
				











						Fighting the Caldor Fire a feat from the sky
					

Firefighters on the ground endure arduous conditions in terrain sometimes not fit for a mountain lion. But now they get the help of new aerial firefighting equipment in the form of large transport category aircraft,…




					www.tahoedailytribune.com


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 24, 2021)

We drove to our home in Nevada on Hwy 88 yesterday, and you can clearly see the current fire from the highway, right before you get to the Kirkwood/Caples area.  It's pretty astounding, because you come around a corner and look across a canyon and you see the side of the mountain on fire.  When you see it in person it's pretty clear why this area has been so difficult to get it under control, because it's very rugged country at a high elevation - about 9,000 feet.  Fire crews set a successful back fire in this area yesterday.

Local paper with great pictures: https://www.tahoedailytribune.com/n...eet&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=tahoe-daily

*This is what you see driving up 88:*


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 25, 2021)

We are at our home west of Reno, and it's quite smoky today.  Yesterday, was a beautiful day  - it all depends on which way the wind is blowing.

Today's fire map looks a little better:


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 25, 2021)

Here is a comparison of our view on a clear day, and the view today. When the Dixie Fire and the Tamarack fire were both burning, it was much worse - it was basically a white out and we couldn't see anything past our fence.


----------



## cp73 (Sep 26, 2021)

Im heading up to south lake tahoe to tahoe keys next week. Staying at a friends house. Hopefully we wont have much smoke. I assume route 50 is now open? Will be flying in to Sacramento.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 26, 2021)

50 and 88 are both open, but check CalTrans before you leave, because there is still an active fire between 50 and 88, and 3 smaller fires north of 50.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 26, 2021)

The AQI (air quality index) in Reno this morning was in the 70's at 8 am, but it is climbing steadily and is in the 90's now.  The wind is blowing from the South (Tahoe is South of Reno) so the smoke from the fire is blowing this way. I was still able to get in a good walk this morning wearing a mask.  The rabbit bush (rag weed family) is in full-bloom right now, so I wear the mask as much for the pollen as the smoke. I also bought an air purifier and that really helps with my allergies.

*Lake Taoe Webcam:* https://tahoesouth.com/things-to-do/lake-tahoe-webcams/

*Rabbit Bush:*




*Here is today's Caldor fire map, which is looking better:*


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 27, 2021)

Here is today's fire map.  It's been quite windy, which can spread the fire. But it's supposed to be in the 30's tonight with a 60% chance of rain, or even snow at high elevations, and that should help:


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 28, 2021)

Caldor ‘still presents a threat’ as high winds roll in
					

SOUTH LAKE TAHOE, Calif. — While the Caldor Fire has been held at 221,774 acres and 76% containment for several days, firefighters say high winds forecast for Monday through Tuesday morning could set them back.




					www.tahoedailytribune.com
				




The fire map seems to be down this morning.


----------



## Ty1on (Sep 28, 2021)

It does appear to be down, and we have smoky air in Vegas this morning, orange sun late yesterday afternoon, and I'd like to find out whence this came.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 30, 2021)

Tahoe Conservancy to receive $41 million to reduce wildfire risk, adapt to climate change
					

SOUTH LAKE TAHOE, Calif. — Gov. Gavin Newsom has signed into law a funding package that includes $36 million for the California Tahoe Conservancy to restore forests and reduce wildfire risk at Lake Tahoe. The…




					www.tahoedailytribune.com


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 30, 2021)

5 North Tahoe hikes during SLT Forest Service closures
					






					www.tahoedailytribune.com


----------



## heathpack (Sep 30, 2021)

Hey @DeniseM we are heading up to Minden Saturday to stay at pet friendly David Walleys resort.  Thanks for all the updates.  We’re planning on coming up the 395.

The idea was to do some mountain biking but we’ll just take it as it comes.  It will,all depend on air quality.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 30, 2021)

I have a great place for you to mountain bike - this is our favorite place for hiking, hanging out, and picnicing, and it's open and a short drive from Walley's.  During the week it's nearly empty.









						Galena Creek Regional Park
					





					www.washoecounty.gov


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 30, 2021)

There are 2 entrances and you want to take the first one (marked "you are here") and then stay on the main driveway and drive all the way to the end where it ends in a loop and park by a picnic table. Start  your mountain biking where it says: [Jones Whites Creek Loop Trailhead.] There are places on the top trail where you can see the whole valley - you will love it! The weather in the park has been cool and sunny - daytime lows in the 50's. This park is on the side of a mountain, so I think you will find it challenging.


----------



## heathpack (Sep 30, 2021)

DeniseM said:


> There are 2 entrances and you want to take the first one (marked "you are here") and then stay on the main drive way and drive all the way to the end where it ends in a loop and park by a picnic table. Start  your mountain biking where it says: "USFS Jones Creek Trailhead." There are places on the top trail where you can see the whole valley - you will love it! The weather in the park has been cool and sunny - daytime lows in the 50's.
> 
> View attachment 40474



Yeah I’ve actually ridden there before.  My former cycling coach lives in Reno.  You must live near him.  We rode Galena Creek from his house.  Also Whites Canyon, Dry Pond, Thomas Creek Trail and Ballardini Ranch. I am so out of shape right now from the puppy needing so much attention.  I don’t even want to ride with coach!

Theres a really great trail in the Carson City area- Clear Creek Trail.  I’m planning on riding whatever I can of that trail.  ugh it will take me a year to get back in shape at this stage.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 30, 2021)

Do you see the smaller loop marked in turquoise - that would be a good one for more of a "getting back in shape" ride.  I am getting back in shape after breaking my arm, and I can do it on foot.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 1, 2021)

The Fire Map is looking great this morning - just one fire dot! 

It's been down in the 20's/30's at night in that area (around 9,000 ft.) and that helps a lot.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 4, 2021)

New fire = more smoke.  A large new fire has started in Sequoia National park, and the smoke is funneling north into the Tahoe/Reno area. But it's not nearly as bad as it was when the Caldor Fire was at it's peak. There is a possibility of some rain or snow this week, and that would definitely  help:








						Hazy skies, wind, possible rain, snow in forecast this week for Lake Tahoe
					

SOUTH LAKE TAHOE, Calif. — Widespread haze and windy conditions are forecast early this week at Lake Tahoe before a pattern shift midweek to possible rain and high elevation snow.




					www.tahoedailytribune.com


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 9, 2021)

First snow of the season falls in the Tahoe Basin Friday morning
					

The Tahoe Basin saw the first snow of the season Friday morning.




					link.sfgate.com


----------

